# Strech it out?



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

When I got this tractor it was pinched up (wheels set in as far as they could). I am using it on unlevel ground and it felt top heavy or like it could tip easily. So I drove it into the shop and flipped the front wheels around (had to switch sides to keep treads right). Then I jacked up the back and moved the back wheels out about 3" each. I could move out another 4" if needed.
My wife thinks I am crazy! What do you guys think? I need to take more and better pictures before and after.
:usa:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

All depends upon what you use your tractor for. Doing any row-crop work and track width needs to be set for those chores. Same for if you have to take the tractor anywhere where width is an issue getting through a gate or something similar. In general, I prefer not to set the width any wider than the implement being use.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you feel safer by all means make the adjustment.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like the wheels are a welded unit. Seems to me there are only two settings wide or narrow.


----------



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

*yeh POGO my photos lack a lot*

Sorry my computer died yesteday right after I downloaded all of the photos from my I phone and deleted them.
BUT if I had my photos I could show you that my front wheels are welded and only have 2 positions but the back wheels have several combinations. I moved the front wheels out by flipping them (reversing) and switching sides. The back wheels I moved out as far as I could without switching sides with the wheels (to keep the tread in the right orinatation). I probably gained 6" in overall width in the back from the picture you can see that they are not quite out to the edge of the 5 foot mower.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well criswelg, I'd take my outside measurements of the rear tires to 5' to match the mower! Mine are 5', and they match my box scraper and my snow blower... and my grader blade. If stability is an issue on your property, take them as wide as you like. My neighbour has an 8N and his wheels are out as far as they'll go. Not sure why, as I don't know where he uses the tractor, but it looks interesting! Remember, you want stability without getting caught on everything you drive by!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with pogobill....put them where you're comfortable. They look fine for using that mower!


----------

